# Do I need to go to Specsavers?



## sleuthey (1 May 2022)




----------



## winjim (1 May 2022)

The sun is 150M km away from Earth and you can see that perfectly well so I would guess not.


----------



## cougie uk (1 May 2022)

Collective challenge...


----------



## Time Waster (1 May 2022)

Collective? So join, log 1km and get the badge after others have slogged to win the badge.


----------



## sleuthey (1 May 2022)

We did a similar thing at work called race to the moon. Whenever quite made it, got about 95% of the way there. We did around the world in 80 days, over a year ago now and we met our target.


----------



## sleuthey (1 May 2022)

Time Waster said:


> Collective? So join, log 1km and get the badge after others have slogged to win the badge.



If everyone in the world (7.7 billion) did it then it would be 0.0k each. Thinking about the proportion of the population who use Strava it does seem more achievable than I thought.


----------

